# New Monitor time - 4k or 1440p - Talk to me



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Using the MacBook Pro 13 (2017) a lot more since being furloughed, and expect to end up working from home for some time yet.

Thinking of getting an external monitor to make things easier on the eyes.

Primarily using it for design work/ CAD.
I just use the MacBook in built display at the moment as its suited my needs when I've been working at home for the past few years.

I'm thinking a 25-27" screen would be about right.

Native resolution on the MBP is 2560 x 1440 (albeit on a 13" screen)

Would I be disappointed with 1440p on a 25" screen?
Although I know I will be able to move the screen further away from me to make it more comfortable.

I'm sure 4k will be noticeable more close up on a 25-27" screen, but the price premium on some of them is quite a bit.

Ok, now - MUST HAVE's

Must be good quality, naturally
Must have USB-C Thunderbolt 3 type connectivity, so I can power the MBP from the screen

Been looking at 
Dell U2520D 25" 1440p screen
https://www.dell.com/en-uk/shop/ult...20d/apd/210-avbf/monitors-monitor-accessories

Dell U2720Q 4K 27" screen
https://www.dell.com/en-uk/shop/ult...20q/apd/210-aves/monitors-monitor-accessories

Others I have browsed over today have been the LG 27UK850
https://www.lg.com/uk/monitors/lg-27UK850

I could spend weeks looking at the web, but not going to retailers to actually look at them in person is a pain.

Interested to hear what you guys think. :thumb:


----------



## mackemforever (May 29, 2020)

As somebody that works with quite a big of CAD, has a 25" 1440p monitor at home and a 4k 27" at work I can honestly say that it's never bothered me switching between the two. I don't really notice a difference while using and if it was being paid for out of my own pocket I'd go for the 1440p every time at the moment.


----------



## Blue Al (Sep 13, 2015)

I’m sure my home monitor isn’t mega spec
I have a dell at work for my MacBook, I’m always having to check others artwork pre production, no different at home
Sorry on bbq duties will confirm spec in the morning:thumb:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

mackemforever said:


> As somebody that works with quite a big of CAD, has a 25" 1440p monitor at home and a 4k 27" at work I can honestly say that it's never bothered me switching between the two. I don't really notice a difference while using and if it was being paid for out of my own pocket I'd go for the 1440p every time at the moment.


Nice one thanks for the reply.

I'm tempted by the 1440p 25" screen, don't want to spend a fortune in these uncertain times, but don't want to regret getting something thats not as good as I'd hoped.

1440p DELL comes in around £350.
4k DELL around £630


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Blue Al said:


> I'm sure my home monitor isn't mega spec
> I have a dell at work for my MacBook, I'm always having to check others artwork pre production, no different at home
> Sorry on bbq duties will confirm spec in the morning:thumb:


Cool drop back in the thread in the morning then Blue AL :thumb:

Enjoy the BBQ


----------



## Mr Ben (Mar 7, 2008)

I've been having similar thoughts - but was leaning toward a smaller 24" 4k to keep the resolution.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Yeah I'm now wondering whether USB C is important?
It would be nice to be powering the MacBook while its sending the video signal to the screen, but with a 6-8 hour life running on battery I can give it a 40% quick charge in 25 mins.

Mmm decisions...


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Have you checked out monitors on ebuyer? You'll be able to get a good 4k LED monitor for less than what your cheaper Dell one :thumb: 

Nothing wrong with the likes of Acer or LG


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I've had a quick look, just interested to know who's got what and their opinions too.

I've seen a nice small 24" LG 4k screen which is <£300


----------



## Blue Al (Sep 13, 2015)

James_R said:


> Cool drop back in the thread in the morning then Blue AL :thumb:
> 
> Enjoy the BBQ


It's a Dell 27" :lol:

I think I picked it up cheap as end of line

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Dell-U2715H-inch-Monitor-Black/dp/B00PRCRWRU


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I'd be going 4k with LG or Acer.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

I've just upgraded to an https://www.overclockers.co.uk/lg-2...le-widescreen-led-gaming-monit-mo-155-lg.html 
Its lightyears ahead of the 1080P LG monitor it replaced.
Depending on your proposed useage I would recommend looking at the type of panel ( TN, IPS etc ) as well as the resolution as each type have their pro's and con's.
Also consider the additional load all those pixels will place on your GPU & CPU.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

dholdi said:


> Depending on your proposed useage I would recommend looking at the type of panel ( TN, IPS etc ) as well as the resolution as each type have their pro's and con's.


This^^^^

My personal opinion is for any sort of general use where you want really nice colours, designing, viewing things, working etc and occasional gaming then IPS is what I would go for.

There are of course advantages and disadvantages of each type of panel also price!


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I should update the thread.

I went for one of my original choices as the reviews were good and the price was ok.

I ordered the DEL U2520D below
https://www.dell.com/en-uk/shop/ult...20d/apd/210-avbf/monitors-monitor-accessories

2560 x 1440 on a 25" IPS panel.
It has USB-C so I only have to plug the cable into the MacBook for it to send a video signal one way, and receive power the other way, so the MacBook is always charged when working.

I ordered it one evening, it was despatched the following day and I received it by UPS the day after.

Its a nice screen, looks good, small bezel, nicely built, and the colour is as close to Space Grey as you could imagine, to match the Space Grey MacBook.

The screen resolution is just right, and working on designs on CAD the clarity is spot on.
Not so much so when you're working on an Excel spreadsheet when text is small, but its very good.
I can sit so much further away from the screen, getting a lot less eye fatigue.

You do hear the fans on the MacBook kick in every now and again, so in this respect I'm pleased I didn't go for the 4k monitor which would have added even more load.

Icons and clarity at native resolution is spot on, everything easy enough to read and clear, without being too small.

On a 4k I think I would've had to use some scaling, and this was an area where it seems Macs have some issues on clarity. I don't know though - you read so much it just becomes confusing.

Overall, been working on it for a week just over now and its been a joy to have.

Worth the investment.


----------

